# Wlan Netzwerk über große Distanz (ca. 800 m)



## beyoNd (23. Februar 2009)

Hallo,


Ich suche eine Anleitung für eine Wlan Antenne die eine möglischt große Reichweite haben soll (ca. 800 m oder mehr).

Kann ich aus einer alten Teristischen Antenne (wahrscheinlich UKW-Antenne) eine Wlan Antenne bauen ?

Oder aus einer alten Fernseh Antenne (Parabol) eine Wlan Antenne Bauen?

Oder eine Anleitung wo eine Formel steht ich ich die Viereck berechne
http://www.vallstedt-networks.de/Fotogalerien/quad2/brillekleber.jpg
und den abstand zur Platte und die Plattengröße ?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 
 wurde BENUTZ, aber leider hab ich nichts gefunden  Klingt dumm ist aber so !!

lg beyoNd


----------



## Andreas Späth (23. Februar 2009)

Vergleich zwischen Titel und Inhalt des Postings, sind es nun 800 meter oder 800 kilometer?


----------



## chmee (23. Februar 2009)

http://phreekz.de/Forum3/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=100

mfg chmee


----------



## beyoNd (23. Februar 2009)

"Nur" 800m. 
Hab mich Vertippt sry

lg beyoNd


----------



## beyoNd (24. Februar 2009)

Kann mir keiner helfen ? :suspekt:

Oder mir meine Fragen beantworten?
thx im voraus  
lg beyoNd


----------



## chmee (24. Februar 2009)

Sorry, hast Du den Link nicht beachtet, den ich Dir gegeben habe oder muss ich alles vorkauen, was an Infos in jenen Links steht ?

mfg chmee


----------



## beyoNd (24. Februar 2009)

Ich bin dir ja auch dankbar für den Link!!



Aber was ist mit diesen Fragen:

Kann ich aus einer alten Teristischen Antenne (wahrscheinlich UKW-Antenne) eine Wlan Antenne bauen ? 

Oder aus einer alten Fernseh Antenne (Parabol) eine Wlan Antenne Bauen? 

Wenn einer zu diesen beiden Fragen einen Link hätte oder mir Helfen könnte  wäre ich ihm sehr Dankbar.


lg beyoNd


----------



## Antennenbauer (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich weis sehr spät... aber an alle die hier noch lesen werden, bzw an die deren interesse die antwort besteht, nein es ist nicht möglich.

ukw antennen sind für den frequenzbereich 87,5 - 108 MHz

prarbolantennen sind für den frequenzbereich 950 - 2150 MHz

und WLAN dürfte wenn ich mich nicht täusche bei ca 2,41 - 5,835 GHz liegen.

Hierfür ist nun Lambda die Wellenlänge veratnwortlich. Diese muss genau stimmen und darf nicht zu groß oder zu klein sein wenn ich eine ukw bzw parabol antenne benutze. Wenn ein Signal ankommt, dann wird es so stark gedämpft das ein normaler empfang nicht mehr möglich ist. 

bei UKW antenne ist das eine länge von ca 2-3 m parabol -> Satelitenschüssel kennen wir wie der lnb aussieht, sind aber so ungefähr 31 cm

wlan = 10 cm  diese 10cm muss ich nun auch auf eine 10cm antenne bringen. 

ach ja Lambda = lichtgeschwindigkeit / frequenz  -> 3*10 hoch 8 / 3 * 10 hoch 9 = 0,1 m => 10cm

Lichtgeschwindigkeit = 300000000 m/s -> 3 * 10 Hoch 8
Frequenz = 3000000000 Hz -> 3 * 10 Hoch 9


----------

